# fermented foods and probiotics



## maus (Jul 26, 2008)

can i get a what what


----------



## Labea (Jul 27, 2008)

what.... what?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 27, 2008)

im confused


----------



## maus (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry. im saying theyre good for staying healthy! youre right its an important category of being nomadic that most people neglect. i dont really understand those kids that just take pride in their total lack of care for themselves.

as dead prez said "let your food be your medicine, no excederin..."


----------



## nobo (Jul 28, 2008)

agreed. fully.


----------



## kai (Jul 28, 2008)

recently had the chance to dine on kefir water and pickled cat tail hearts, fuck yeah fermented food and probiotics, I'm all about the 10% m.f. yogurt.


----------



## nobo (Jul 29, 2008)

"recently had the chance to dine on kefir water and pickled cat tail hearts"

i know all this shit is good, but damn. it just sounds so gross! haha


----------



## blackmatter (Aug 1, 2008)

dude i think pickeled cat tail hearts sounds kinda yummy however ive heard pickled foods as well can carry carcinogens howver theres carcinogens everywhere blah blah blah any one like kombucha though? ever made it?


----------



## kai (Aug 1, 2008)

i had a kambucha for a little while

the reason it didn't survive was because I was without extra jars and good sterile conditions, but shit I felt great.

another cool thing to have around and keep alive is a sourdough starter, then you can make booze and bread!

kefir is really good to, you can also use store bought yogurt to make your own yogurt culture and continuously keep it alive and making new fresh yogurt!


----------



## maus (Aug 17, 2008)

i just started some sauerkraut with garlic and 2 kinds of seaweed...yes!


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 17, 2008)

maus said:


> sorry. im saying theyre good for staying healthy! youre right its an important category of being nomadic that most people neglect. i dont really understand those kids that just take pride in their total lack of care for themselves."



I don't know how much of it is pride in total lack of care and how much of it is being pleased about being tough enough to live in a very low maintenance kind of way.


----------



## nobo (Aug 18, 2008)

theres nothing more low maitenence than raw foods


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 18, 2008)

Besides, its a lot cheaper to get fucked up if you haven't eaten in a few days.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 18, 2008)

^haha

sad but true.




my daily regime is milk thistle to repair my liver, fish oil to help my joints, vit. b complex to keep my sanity and energy, very strong multi vits cuz I can, astragolus root tincture to boost my shitty immune system, and occasionally probiotics

other than that I really have no clue what you guys are talking about.


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 18, 2008)

To be fair, I was broke as fuck in Phoenix once and got taken in by a couple Vegans. And after a week of eating what they ate, I felt like a million bucks. I still have no idea what half of it was.

As far as fermented food goes. Kraut is the best damn thing ever. I know nothing of fermented food aside from that.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 18, 2008)

I mostly ate vegan food at Rainbow Gathering, and it screwed up my body completely. Some people can live that way...me, I have to have meat.

Everybody talks about how healthy being vegan is, and look at how rail thin they always are, like their bodies are wasting away. I don't believe that's healthy.

Besides, they'll live denying themselves the fine pleasures of fried slaughtered animals and other assorted yummies, then 90% of them will get hit by a bus at 35. Then the people who eat the yummy stuff will live to be centenarians. It's a total statistical fact.


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 18, 2008)

I guess compared to my diet while crossing the country of cigarettes, whiskey, coffee, amphetamines, and a sandwich at some subway knockoff near the Oklahoma/Texas state line(which the damn Okie woman took 25 minutes to make). I would have felt healthier eating shit sandwiches.


----------



## nobo (Aug 19, 2008)

if you can kill it, clean it and cook it. by all means eat it. personally i think its fucking pathetic that most people who eat meat dont know shit about how to slaughter the animal theyre eating. i know more vegans that know how to respectfully take apart and animal than people who eat meat. most omnivores or really strict meat eaters are just totally in denial. its actually pretty bothersome. people just eat what they want. veganism is awesome for the people that want to be vegan but it comes with a lot of sacrifice some of the time. also i could never gain weight as an omnivore but once i started eating primarily vegan i instantly put on 10 lbs. and no, it wasnt from just eating bread and wheat. i think it was from just finally eating correctly for what my body needed at the time....


----------



## Clean (Sep 15, 2008)

"if you can kill it, clean it and cook it. by all means eat it."
mikey dee's does all that for me, and I like my beer and burger tits.


----------



## dVEC (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm all about some fermented stuff. Starting some kim chi tomorrow.


----------



## kai (Dec 2, 2008)

i've been making all kinds of ferments lately, krauts, kefirs, california bees (cultured water), yogurt, grains...i love it...great fucking shit..i really want a kombucha mother too.

if i am gonna live in a house for the winter I may as well take full advantage...time to get the barley malting too!


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 2, 2008)

i once ate some bulgy dumpstered lentil soup because i figured "it's fermenting, that's good for you, right?" 

i had the shits all day.


----------



## sweet potatoe (Feb 26, 2009)

i actually really dont know much at all on this subject at all, but im definetly gonna look more into it. any tips or advice would be rad. 
there was some super fuckin amazing fermented tea at this houseshow, it tasted like really sweet beer.


----------



## sweet potatoe (Feb 26, 2009)

bikegeek666 said:


> i once ate some bulgy dumpstered lentil soup because i figured "it's fermenting, that's good for you, right?"
> 
> i had the shits all day.



hahaha yeah i think the worst thing i saw that came out of a dumpster was a friend who decided it'd be really cool to eat some meat he found.
it was even cooler because we didn't really have any plumbing where we were living. so he came to the door an started screaming about his asshole an we started screaming about the toilet not having any possible way to flush his shit. after like a few minutes of yelling he just started bookin it down the street. out of curiosity as to where he'd shit we followed him. it ended up in some neighborhood, in some houses front yard. they just had new sod layed so he just lifted on of the pieces up kinda like a trap door.
theres also alot of stories about jelly filled donuts fermenting and such things like that haha
sorry bout yer day though.


----------



## finn (Feb 26, 2009)

bikegeek666 said:


> i once ate some bulgy dumpstered lentil soup because i figured "it's fermenting, that's good for you, right?"
> 
> i had the shits all day.



Hahaha, so important to know the proper types of fermenting! This is why it is important to smell everything before you eat it, your nose will remember what makes you sick!

I do want to do some kombucha though, but I can't do it squatting because of the utterly insane squirrels that try to raid my food stash.


----------



## hassysmacker (Apr 5, 2009)

sweet potatoe said:


> i actually really dont know much at all on this subject at all, but im definetly gonna look more into it. any tips or advice would be rad.
> there was some super fuckin amazing fermented tea at this houseshow, it tasted like really sweet beer.


the fermented teas you drank was probably kombucha.

best resource i've found on fermenting foods is:

wild fermentation by Sandor Ellix Kraut


----------



## kai (Apr 6, 2009)

wild fermentation is the best book on the subject in my opinion...i'd consider the best and most reasonable and easiest to follow. plus it's written in a manner that i enjoyed reading which makes a huge difference to me.


----------



## finn (Apr 6, 2009)

It's too bad the author isn't much good at public speaking as he is in writing.


----------



## thisisme (May 31, 2011)

Dameon said:


> I mostly ate vegan food at Rainbow Gathering, and it screwed up my body completely. Some people can live that way...me, I have to have meat.
> 
> Everybody talks about how healthy being vegan is, and look at how rail thin they always are, like their bodies are wasting away. I don't believe that's healthy.
> 
> Besides, they'll live denying themselves the fine pleasures of fried slaughtered animals and other assorted yummies, then 90% of them will get hit by a bus at 35. Then the people who eat the yummy stuff will live to be centenarians. It's a total statistical fact.


 well, it probably 'screwed your body up" because your body was detoxing from all the toxins stored in it. As far as vegans being "rail thin" ive met plenty of chubby ones.on the othe hand being vegan doesnt automatically equal healthy you have to know something about nutrition and how to implement foods that make up for whats lost not consuming animal products. theres plenty of vegans who eat like shit living off of all soy based processed crap and of course thats not good for anyone. Whole organic foods are best in my opinion. if i could figure out how to stay raw on the road i would. i also agree there should be enjoyment in the food you eat. i think theres different ways to create that. the enjoyment of knowing what im putting into my body is nourishing it and the joy in preparing my own food as opposed to going to mcdonalds far outweighs the instant gratification of certain flavors. Of course everyone likes things that taste good, but good is a relative term. Youre body craves what its used to. i find veggies and fruits to be super tasty and crave them on a regular. that being said, to each their own. i dont care what you eat as long as your not giving me shit for my choices. i really hate that.


----------



## venusinpisces (Jun 1, 2011)

Fermented foods are the foremost subject overlooked by the modern holistic health movement. A lot of people spend insane amounts of money on acidophilus supplements without utlizing their local farmer's supply of raw milk or making homemade sauerkraut, kombucha or other cultures which typically have larger amounts of, and greater variety of, beneficial bacteria. Personally, I make my own whey and other cultures and make a point to ride my bike the 15 mile round trip every week to pick up raw fermented kefir, advertised as having 100 times the probiotic content of pasteurized yogurt, at the local farmer's market. I'm lactose intolerant and can only consume kefir because cheese and raw milk have lactose (and casein) and kefir doesn't. GTs kombucha is also a product that has been invaluable for overall detox and I buy it even though it's expensive because it has produced more tangible results than almost anything including herbal medicine. Another benefit of fermentation is that raw whey can digest sugars, meaning that you can have huge amounts of fermented fruit without it triggering an increase in blood sugar levels.

Wild Fermentation is by far the best source on this subject. I learned everything I know from visiting Sandor's off-the-grid farm, Short Mountain, for the annual Beltane celebration. Their kitchen is always full of a wide variety of fermented foods and after staying there for a month eating raw yogurt and sauerkraut I was so healthy compared to when I first showed up. Fermented foods are a miracle cure that everyone needs to know about. Unfortunately, there are mountains of paperwork aimed towards making these foods illegal and the FDA has been conducting *armed raids* on family farms and health food stores. Raw milk is still illegal in most states and millions of people's health is suffering because this valuable resource has been criminalized by the federal govt. So support your local hormone free dairy farmer and encourage them to produce raw ferments, if possible. I'm thinking of finding an under-the-table source because you can't sell raw whey in California, which means I have to also make cheese which I don't need or want.


----------



## bradupsthepunx (Jun 1, 2011)

Dameon said:


> I mostly ate vegan food at Rainbow Gathering, and it screwed up my body completely. Some people can live that way...me, I have to have meat.
> 
> Everybody talks about how healthy being vegan is, and look at how rail thin they always are, like their bodies are wasting away. I don't believe that's healthy.
> 
> Besides, they'll live denying themselves the fine pleasures of fried slaughtered animals and other assorted yummies, then 90% of them will get hit by a bus at 35. Then the people who eat the yummy stuff will live to be centenarians. It's a total statistical fact.


 
i hope the fact that nothing died or felt pain for my food makes me get hit by a bus.


----------



## thisisme (Jun 1, 2011)

venusinpisces said:


> Fermented foods are the foremost subject overlooked by the modern holistic health movement. A lot of people spend insane amounts of money on acidophilus supplements without utlizing their local farmer's supply of raw milk or making homemade sauerkraut, kombucha or other cultures which typically have larger amounts of, and greater variety of, beneficial bacteria. Personally, I make my own whey and other cultures and make a point to ride my bike the 15 mile round trip every week to pick up raw fermented kefir, advertised as having 100 times the probiotic content of pasteurized yogurt, at the local farmer's market. I'm lactose intolerant and can only consume kefir because cheese and raw milk have lactose (and casein) and kefir doesn't. GTs kombucha is also a product that has been invaluable for overall detox and I buy it even though it's expensive because it has produced more tangible results than almost anything including herbal medicine. Another benefit of fermentation is that raw whey can digest sugars, meaning that you can have huge amounts of fermented fruit without it triggering an increase in blood sugar levels.
> 
> Wild Fermentation is by far the best source on this subject. I learned everything I know from visiting Sandor's off-the-grid farm, Short Mountain, for the annual Beltane celebration. Their kitchen is always full of a wide variety of fermented foods and after staying there for a month eating raw yogurt and sauerkraut I was so healthy compared to when I first showed up. Fermented foods are a miracle cure that everyone needs to know about. Unfortunately, there are mountains of paperwork aimed towards making these foods illegal and the FDA has been conducting *armed raids* on family farms and health food stores. Raw milk is still illegal in most states and millions of people's health is suffering because this valuable resource has been criminalized by the federal govt. So support your local hormone free dairy farmer and encourage them to produce raw ferments, if possible. I'm thinking of finding an under-the-table source because you can't sell raw whey in California, which means I have to also make cheese which I don't need or want.


 Well Said...Kimchi is also pretty awesome as far as fermented foods go<3


----------



## outskirts (Jun 1, 2011)

finn said:


> I do want to do some kombucha though, but I can't do it squatting because of the utterly insane squirrels that try to raid my food stash.



Eat the squirrels! They are actually very tasty, I like them marinated in a ferment product(vinegar).


----------



## Roosterruler (Nov 23, 2013)

About a dozen folks already said it, but *Wild Fermentation* is swell.
But if you don't want to buy it (Microcosm! - _don't you dare consider getting it on Amazon_), he's posted the instructions on his website since this thread was last updated.

Making Sauerkraut

I'm currently on my second batch. Oi, so delicious. I never liked sauerkraut until I had it fresh.

Making Sour Pickles

Vegetable Fermentation Further Simplified



kai said:


> if i am gonna live in a house for the winter I may as well take full advantage...time to get the barley malting too!



I'm with Kai - if I'm putting myself in one place for a few weeks, I'm going to take advantage of it. I've got some sprouting going on on my headboard (radish, mung bean, alfalfa, and red clover), gallons of kombucha brewing next to my books (costs me $0.06 a gallon) , sauerkraut fermenting by my bed, and a constant supply of beans in the fridge.



venusinpisces said:


> ...make a point to ride my bike the 15 mile round trip every week to pick up raw fermented kefir, advertised as having 100 times the probiotic content of pasteurized yogurt, at the local farmer's market. I'm lactose intolerant and can only consume kefir because cheese and raw milk have lactose (and casein) and kefir doesn't. GTs kombucha is also a product that has been invaluable for overall detox and I buy it even though it's expensive because it has produced more tangible results than almost anything including herbal medicine. Another benefit of fermentation is that raw whey can digest sugars, meaning that you can have huge amounts of fermented fruit without it triggering an increase in blood sugar levels.
> 
> Wild Fermentation is by far the best source on this subject. I learned everything I know from visiting Sandor's off-the-grid farm, Short Mountain, for the annual Beltane celebration. Their kitchen is always full of a wide variety of fermented foods and after staying there for a month eating raw yogurt and sauerkraut I was so healthy compared to when I first showed up. Fermented foods are a miracle cure that everyone needs to know about. Unfortunately, there are mountains of paperwork aimed towards making these foods illegal and the FDA has been conducting *armed raids* on family farms and health food stores. Raw milk is still illegal in most states and millions of people's health is suffering because this valuable resource has been criminalized by the federal govt. So support your local hormone free dairy farmer and encourage them to produce raw ferments, if possible. I'm thinking of finding an under-the-table source because you can't sell raw whey in California, which means I have to also make cheese which I don't need or want.



Oh man - that sounds delicious/amazing/wonderful...


----------



## treyvor (Oct 19, 2014)

Fermented habanero garlic. I when i make it i warm ferment it at 75 degrees for four days and then i put it in the fridge for at least two weeks to finish the ferment. Sometimes it needs more vinegar because garlic does not produce a lot of lactic acid.


----------

